# Peggy was attacked - She is okay



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Ugh! That other owner is abominable! I'm so relieved that Peggy and your husband are safe.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

So glad to hear Peggy is okay, and very sorry to hear that your husband received some injuries. Are you able to report this owner? Sounds like he needs to be put in his place regarding his responsibility of keeping his dogs leashed in public.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I am so sorry this happened. I will say though, you need to find the owner, and at least report his dogs for agression, and or sue him for having his dogs attack your dog.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Liz said:


> Ugh! That other owner is abominable! I'm so relieved that Peggy and your husband are safe.


I know.  My eyes keep filling up with tears. Just an automatic reflex when I think about Peggy pinned on the ground like that (those dogs are HEAVY!) or what might have happened.

I asked my husband if, reflecting on it now, he wishes he would have dropped the leash. He thinks probably not. There was nowhere safe for Peggy to run. Just a busy road. Really an impossible situation.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dogs4Life said:


> So glad to hear Peggy is okay, and very sorry to hear that your husband received some injuries. Are you able to report this owner? Sounds like he needs to be put in his place regarding his responsibility of keeping his dogs leashed in public.


Our friend has encountered this same owner before, luckily with just one of the dogs, but it was unleashed on a popular walking and biking trail. I agree something needs to be done.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

EVpoodle said:


> I am so sorry this happened. I will say though, you need to find the owner, and at least report his dogs for agression, and or sue him for having his dogs attack your dog.


I would feel better if the owner had seemed like he learned something from the situation. He did eventually say he was sorry it happened, but I don’t think he was especially contrite.

I was never afraid of dogs before I moved to this town.  The lack of responsibility is staggering.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I would feel better if the owner had seemed like he learned something from the situation. He did eventually say he was sorry it happened, but I don’t think he was especially contrite.
> 
> I was never afraid of dogs before I moved to this town.  The lack of responsibility is staggering


I know it it tuff when someone is like that. There is someone who walks through our neighborhood who has a dog that is highly aggressive. I would still sue him, only because Peggy and your husband were fine this time but what about next time? 

Stay safe and give Peggy a treat for me please.


----------



## Cats&Poodle (Aug 26, 2020)

I’m so sorry this happened to Peggy and your husband. The fact the guy is blaming your husband and clearly thinks nothing at all would happen if only “dumb humans” would listen to him when he yells “don’t panic!” (and I’m guessing it hasn’t occurred to him his dogs could be reacting to that too) is quite infuriating. (I can’t remember which town you’re in?)

I hope Peggy and your husband are both able to shake it off, quite literally (it’s trauma technique wild animals use that studies show people could learn from)


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

It's lucky that your husband was able to defend her and himself. 

That's an owner headed for court sooner or later; it's his fault that his dogs don't have a promising future. At this rate, they'll be put down.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Crud, I was hoping that this particular owner and his terrors stuck to a particular area, making it simple to avoid them.

ETA - Grant Lee Buffalo was a favorite back in the day. Nice to see the reminder.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

I sighed out loud. Poor peggy and what a DUMB dog owner...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Liz said:


> Crud, I was hoping that this particular owner and his terrors stuck to a particular area, making it simple to avoid them.
> 
> ETA - Grant Lee Buffalo was a favorite back in the day. Nice to see the reminder.


One of my husband’s clients.  In addition to defending poodles, he illustrates t-shirts, posters, etc. for a number of musicians.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

(((Hugs))) poor Peggy. Hopefully you all can overcome this trauma. 

I hope you can report it and have it on record, same with your friend who had a similar experience. I don’t know the laws in your area but I hope you can stop this from happening again. Clearly irresponsible owners of dangerous dogs.


----------



## Evenstar (Mar 9, 2021)

I am so sorry to hear about Peggy’s traumatic experience, but I’m glad that she’s physically okay. I am just stunned by the stupidity and arrogance of that other owner. If my dog ever hurt another dog in public (not that I let my dogs walk off-leash in the first place), I would be apologizing profusely and offering to pay the other persons vet bills; NOT victim blaming. Some people have few manners or common sense. :/


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh no, I had tears in my eyes reading this. I’m so sorry this happened to Peggy and your poor husband. This guy should not own such a powerful breed as he clearly has no clue what he is doing. Putting the blame on your husband because he is « panicking » is clearly an indication this man is a dangerous fool and he and his dogs are a ticking bomb. I mean, who would not feel a sense of danger at the sight of two big, muscular dogs running towards them and their dog ? 

I really hope you file a complaint and this guy pays for what he is doing to people in his neighborhood. And that he wakes up. Make sure to write down everything while it’s still fresh in your husband’s mind.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

PeggyTheParti said:


> One of my husband’s clients.  In addition to defending poodles, he illustrates t-shirts, posters, etc. for a number of musicians.


Gah, I'm impressed. Also, I've rewritten this post several times so I don't come across as a stalker. This was the best I could do.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this happened to Peggy and your husband. I think he made the best choice in a chaotic and dangerous situation. He was Peggy's hero, and I applaud him. 

What a completely clueless owner! How infuriating that his stupid choices have endangered your family. He definitely needs to be taken to task. Though you are wise to not talk details here on PF, I have complete faith that you will be following up on this. Oh, the worst thing about pet ownership is enduring a dog attack!! 

I am picturing Peggy being showered with your love and affection tonight. And maybe a glass of wine for you and hubby, lol. It is hard to destress from such a thing as this.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh no. That must have been really scary for both your husband and Peggy. I'm glad Peggy has a history of good interactions with other dogs. It would be worse if this was the first time she had encountered an unfamiliar dog.

I would file a police report. The police may or may not do anything if you do, but they certainly will do nothing if you don't. They need a record of an incident in order to act. These dogs are not under proper control, and they are therefore dangerous.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Liz said:


> Gah, I'm impressed. Also, I've rewritten this post several times so I don't come across as a stalker. This was the best I could do.


Lollll! I needed that laugh, Liz. Thank you. He’s a pretty impressive guy.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am glad that Peggy is okay, I do seriously hope that you reported the incident to animal control..


----------



## Layla’smum (Dec 16, 2020)

I am so saddened to hear what an awful experience both Peggy and your husband endured. I walk my Layla mostly by myself and I don’t know I if would be strong enough to try and defend Layla myself. As bad as this experience was Peggy was so lucky that your husband was able to try and kick those dogs off Peggy. I hope you never have to experience that again. My thoughts are with you


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I am so angry for you, Robin. Glad Peggy is OK. 

Man I hate people who are irresponsible with their dogs.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I have tears rolling down my cheeks. I’m sad this happened to Peggy and your husband. He is definitely a hero!!! And even if he did feel panic...shame, shame on that owner for saying those words. He is totally in the wrong at so many levels. Who wouldn’t panic to some extent in that situation? I know I wouldn’t be able to fight off two large dogs like that. The nerve of that owner to blame your husband is appalling to me but knowing people and experiences we have encountered with our dogs, sadly I’m not surprised. I could go on and on but just know my heart goes out to the 3 of you and I am very glad to hear Peggy is ok. As others have said, definitely report it so that at least they have it on record. Give Peggy a big smooch, belly rub or whatever she likes best and hugs to you as well.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’ll keep details off the forum, but another friend just gave me an earful about this guy. Sounds like animal control definitely knows who he is.


----------



## CieCie (Dec 27, 2020)

Poor Peggy! I'm so sorry this happened to all of you. My heart hurts just thinking about it. Please for the sake of the dog/person that these
dogs hurt/kill report him and his dangerous dogs.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Your husband did well. Sounds like he didn't panick at all, but had the presence of mind to kick kick kick. Good for him. This is one of my greater fears. I would want a piece that owner to. Very happy Peggy and your husband are well.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’ll keep details off the forum, but another friend just gave me an earful about this guy. Sounds like animal control definitely knows who he is.


I'm so sorry that he and Peggy had to go through that. Dog attacks, especially with larger and/or multiple dogs are _so _scary. 

Absolutely report this incident, if you haven't already. If this person's dogs have a history of attacks, the more people who report them the better.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So sorry this happened. I'm just so upset. I agree you should report it.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

The sight of two Dogo Argentinos charging would have been terrifying to me. Those are BIG dogs, used for hunting big game and wild boars from what I what I've read. Not to excuse the owner's irresponsibly having them off-leash, I'm wondering if they only wanted to play since neither Peggy nor your husband were bitten hurt. This could have gone so very wrong. Can you imagine if an elderly or frail person were walking their dog and panicked, and got knocked down and had a heart attack or broke their pelvis?

Sheesh. I agree with others that the owner should receive an official warning or fine. And who needs two giant, big game-hunting dogs in the city anyway?


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’ll keep details off the forum, but another friend just gave me an earful about this guy. Sounds like animal control definitely knows who he is.


Could be with enough reports they might finally take his dogs away.


----------



## Rupert's Poodle (Feb 27, 2021)

Animal control can be very unsympathetic. I spoke to one officer after an incident (not my dogs) and he said 'Well dogs fight." However, it seems to be an entirely different matter when a human is hurt. Let's say is knocked down. Just saying.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm so so sorry this happened. That sounds awful. The owner of the dogos was entirely at fault. That's completely irresponsible and nonsensical.

Reactivity isn't necessarily triggered by events like this. I know many dogs that have been attacked and injured and still not had any reactivity or aggression surface. Misha was attacked a year ago and did suffer minor injuries but never showed any change in his behavior. Hopefully Peggy can rely on all the good experiences she has had to bolster her against this one bad one.

Sending hugs and tea. Tell Peggy we are so glad she is ok.


----------



## Bigbark (Jan 9, 2021)

How horrible for you all! Thank goodness your husband and Peggy are ok.

I experienced something similar when a pit bull attacked my Afghan hound. I reported it to animal control and the owner was fined. Some dog owners have no sense of responsibility.


----------



## Rupert's Poodle (Feb 27, 2021)

BTW, I didn't mean to imply that YOUR dog was fighting. In the incident I mention, a pitbull ripped part of an ear off of a show dog. In the dog park. Completely unprovoked. Just charged, pounced and ripped.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Sorry to hear this. I'm glad everyone is OK. Do you know the owner? If yes, maybe you can you talk to him about the importance of keeping them leashed (leash or loose them). I agree that you should report it for the record.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Appreciate you all so much. And thanks for the tea, @Raindrops 

@Vita, if they wanted to play they have zero social skills. Running straight up to a leashed dog and pouncing on her is neither normal nor polite. But I’m also wondering why there were no bite injuries. I’ll be chatting with our trainer about it. She has extensive experience assessing and documenting these types of incidents. I’m sure she’ll be able to offer some insights.

And no, @94Magna_Tom, we don’t know the owner.


----------



## ThePoodlesMoody (Nov 2, 2020)

While Peggy might have leash reactivity problems in the future (and who could blame her!) at least you know they will be mitigated by the fact that you and your husband have put in so many hours building up her bank of positive experiences. She at least has a lot of prior experience to know that not every dog will do this to her and that more often than not, she has been safe on leash. SO. That's a tiny bit of solace, but all of your training and love will really come a long way towards helping Peggy get over this incident.

NOW. With that said. What the hell! That guy is terrible and I am so mad and I'm really sorry this happened to you.


----------



## eeeeeek (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm so sorry this happened. I'm glad that Peggy and your husband are okay, and that your husband was there. Sending hugs (and treats for Peggy, of course)

The owner of the dogos was at fault and needs to control his dogs. Something should be done about him so this doesn't keep happening (or worse!)


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm so glad to hear that Peggy and your husband were able to walk away. Your husbands instincts kept this from becoming a potentially much worse situation. This incident needs to be reported and even tho there's no apparent physical injury, you'll want confirmation that those dogs are UTD on rabies.

When we were attacked on a walk in our neighborhood a bit over a year ago Neo didn't make a sound while it was happening and if not for the small amount of blood, I couldn't have been sure that he'd been injured without going to the vet for a check.

If your area has leash laws, they're repeat offenders. They have no right to deliberately endanger anyone by allowing their dogs to be off leash outside of their own secure property, an officially designated off leash area, or at the invitation of another property owner on _their_ own secure property.

I'd also post the experience on Nextdoor if you belong. This will possibly help your neighbors to be on the lookout, and to, without names or blame, put that owner on public notice in an area it's likely to happen again.

I know you'll pay close attention to her to watch for effects. After our incident, at first the boys both seemed fine on our walks, then lockdowns hit and I think the requirements to avoid close contact with people spilled over and intruded on full recovery, at least for Remo. He was not attacked but watched the attack on Neo from the far end of his leash. He's now very uncomfortable around loose dogs except those he knew before. It's a work in progress.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oliver and I also send our anger and sorrow at this attack happening. Your husband reacted wonderfully and protected Peggy, and I'm sorry about his rope burn. Watch that it heals well and please don't let him hesitate to get seen if it starts looking wonky at all.

I'm grateful Peggy came through physically and apparently emotionally safe - in no small part due to your DH and all the happy experiences you've given her with other dogs.

Finally, I join everyone else in seething at that lousy owner's arrogance and idiocy.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

That is horrible! Good for your husband that he defended poor Peggy with kicks, probably saved her life. Took real courage on his part. Typical - the owners of aggressive off-leash dogs ALWAYS blame the people/dogs who are attacked by their animals. So glad Peggy seems ok, but you should file a complaint with your local authorities. Then it is on record that the dogs already attacked a leashed pet unprovoked, and when it happens again, a better case for charges can be made. I was once walking a mini Schnauzer on leash next to my toddler in a carriage and an off leash German Shepherd charged us, snarling. I tied the leash to the carriage, pulled my baseball bat out from under it and positioned myself in front, ready to do some swinging. The owner went nuts on me, threatening to call police, etc. I told him to go ahead, there was no court in the land would convict a Mama defending her baby from a dog attack. The guy started to threaten me, and I invited him to come closer for a helping of my bat as well. Both aggressors decided I was deadly serious and ran off. I usually carry a stout hiking stick for safety. Most aggressive dogs (and their idiot owners) cool off real quick when faced with someone ready and able to defend themselves from attack

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

Oh dear!!! Poor Peggy! I’m glad she and your husband are ok. I have had trouble with off leash dogs as well. My mini got attacked from behind by a loose dog that ran out of the pet store we had just visited . I didn’t have time to pick him up—it happened so fast. I ended up turning in circles and lifted the leash so my poodle would hop over the dog —kind of like those rides at the fair. I got really dizzy-the owner finally ran out and grabbed the dog! Luckily, despite all of the snarling-there were no bites. He is a bit reactive now with larger dogs. I try to be aware and walk him on the other side of the street when we pass a dog we don’t know. Hugs for Peggy!!!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Charlie's Person said:


> I was once walking a mini Schnauzer on leash next to my toddler in a carriage and an off leash German Shepherd charged us, snarling. I tied the leash to the carriage, pulled my baseball bat out from under it and positioned myself in front, ready to do some swinging. The owner went nuts on me, threatening to call police, etc. I told him to go ahead, there was no court in the land would convict a Mama defending her baby from a dog attack. The guy started to threaten me, and I invited him to come closer for a helping of my bat as well. Both aggressors decided I was deadly serious and ran off.


I'm sitting here laughing... do not mess with mama bears! You are awesome. 🏆


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Charlie's Person said:


> That is horrible! Good for your husband that he defended poor Peggy with kicks, probably saved her life. Took real courage on his part. Typical - the owners of aggressive off-leash dogs ALWAYS blame the people/dogs who are attacked by their animals. So glad Peggy seems ok, but you should file a complaint with your local authorities. Then it is on record that the dogs already attacked a leashed pet unprovoked, and when it happens again, a better case for charges can be made. I was once walking a mini Schnauzer on leash next to my toddler in a carriage and an off leash German Shepherd charged us, snarling. I tied the leash to the carriage, pulled my baseball bat out from under it and positioned myself in front, ready to do some swinging. The owner went nuts on me, threatening to call police, etc. I told him to go ahead, there was no court in the land would convict a Mama defending her baby from a dog attack. The guy started to threaten me, and I invited him to come closer for a helping of my bat as well. Both aggressors decided I was deadly serious and ran off. I usually carry a stout hiking stick for safety. Most aggressive dogs (and their idiot owners) cool off real quick when faced with someone ready and able to defend themselves from attack
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


I was going to recommend my husband start carrying something, but now I might just suggest he take _you_ along on their walks!! I almost cheered out loud reading that.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

OMG - how frightening for Peggy and your husband. - without his reaction something even more serious could have happened - he is a great defender of Peggy.

This man & his dogs need to be stopped now - report if you can.
Second the glass of wine & special rubs and treats for Peggy - keep her close.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Very frightening, and very concerning, considering who might next be hurt. Definitely report the incident and add to the growing weight of evidence against this criminally careless dog owner. 

As others have said I think the many, many happy experiences Peggy has had with other dogs will help her to recover quickly, and not label all other dogs as potentially dangerous.  Big white dogs may be an issue - mine decided black spaniels were to be warned off after an unpleasant experience with one. Bit by bit they worked out how to distinguish the nasty spaniel from all the others, helped by the sensible owner keeping him on leash whenever other dogs were around.

Your husband acted heroically - I am sure knowing he was there to protect her will help her keep her confidence. Big hugs to all three of you - it has been a really stressful day.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

I am so sorry—what a frightening and traumatizing experience. Poor Peggy! Your husband is a hero! I’m not sure what I would have done in the same circumstance. Thank you for sharing so that we can learn from it too.


----------



## Tessa's Dad (Jul 20, 2011)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy is okay. No punctures. No limping or anything, at least not yet. *The owner said it was my husband’s fault. (Peggy was on leash, the dogos were not.) He said that my husband “panicked.” (My husband did not panic.) And that he always knew his dogs could “sense panic” and that my husband proved him right.*


I'm very relieved to hear that Peggy is OK.

But I think your husband needs to make an effort to prove the other owner "wrong".
At the very least you should speak with your local animal control or bylaw department. 
Especially if there are leash laws where you are. 

No one else should have to go through what you did, and you shouldn't have had to either. 

His very irresponsible comment is like a like a mugger demanding your wallet at gunpoint and then saying it's your fault because you have money. (IMO.)


----------



## Austen (Mar 10, 2020)

This is terrifying! I'm so glad your husband and Peggy are ok. He was so brave. I hope reporting this person works. Imagine if a child or a senior was walking a dog and this happened!


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Charlie's Person said:


> That is horrible! Good for your husband that he defended poor Peggy with kicks, probably saved her life. Took real courage on his part. Typical - the owners of aggressive off-leash dogs ALWAYS blame the people/dogs who are attacked by their animals. So glad Peggy seems ok, but you should file a complaint with your local authorities. Then it is on record that the dogs already attacked a leashed pet unprovoked, and when it happens again, a better case for charges can be made. I was once walking a mini Schnauzer on leash next to my toddler in a carriage and an off leash German Shepherd charged us, snarling. I tied the leash to the carriage, pulled my baseball bat out from under it and positioned myself in front, ready to do some swinging. The owner went nuts on me, threatening to call police, etc. I told him to go ahead, there was no court in the land would convict a Mama defending her baby from a dog attack. The guy started to threaten me, and I invited him to come closer for a helping of my bat as well. Both aggressors decided I was deadly serious and ran off. I usually carry a stout hiking stick for safety. Most aggressive dogs (and their idiot owners) cool off real quick when faced with someone ready and able to defend themselves from attack
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


Normie wants to walk with you from now on.


----------



## Poppy the Puppy (Jan 3, 2021)

That’s sounds so scary. Glad she’s ok!


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 27, 2012)

How awful for both Peggy and your husband. I really hope something can be done about that dangerous dog owner.


----------



## pickleweed (Jul 14, 2020)

This is awful! I'm so sorry it happened, and yet I'm not surprised at all. Your husband is my new hero. And @Charlie's Person as well. 

One of our neighbors on our little street has two large dogs (he claims they're cane Corso, but I don't think they follow the breed standard) that are allowed to roam free. The male is intact (they both are, as he's planning to breed them). I'm worried about when Pooka goes into heat. So far nothing bad has happened but it really only is a matter of time. The male in particular is very difficult to read the body language on because his ears and tail are cropped very, very close. Pooka, of course, wants to play with them.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

So sorry to hear about what happened to Peggy and your husband. My husband would have done the same. Brings back memories of Winnie's ordeal a couple of weeks ago. It's so scary that these dogs are out there. I spend most of my walk time keeping my eye out for dogs that could go for her and truth is there are more of them than I would like to see. I hope she gets through the trauma unscathed.


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm glad that you are all ok. Your husband definitely reacted in the right way and that's brave of him. I just don't get some people. Definitely report that, it could have escalated quickly. I do wonder though, why the 2 dogs didn't bite. Please give Peggy some treats for us.


----------



## Bondimom (Jun 7, 2020)

It as been awhile since I have posted here. But I do read the post. When reading your post on Peggy, my heart broke 😓. We had the same experience with Bond . We always went to our favourite dog park, great caring people and wonderful dogs. Bond had played with this group since he was a puppy. No issues, we all took care of our dogs, and took responsibility within the park keeping it clean and adding fresh water for our pups. He played with all of them and loved to run with them. Until one day , we arrived as usual ,same time hoping to meet up with our friends and his canine buddies. Two years we had formed great friendships. We had some new people and there was a beautiful golden lab running with his group of buddies, they stopped and looked at us as we unleashed Bond in the holding area.
A separate fenced in area for leashing and leaving the park. My husband unleashed Bond at the entrance. The Lab and his buds approached the fence. There was no reaction from Bond, he was ready to play and run. That was when the Lab rushed Bond in the fenced in area and pounced on top of him along with two other dogs. We could hear our poor Bond whining yelping in pain , we could not get them off as it is a small containment area. I kicked at the Lab and others Off, Off get them off Now, My husband grabbed the Lab threw him off ,he goes after Bond again. Finally someone calls them off. The owner of the Lab had a shocked look on her face. I said to her you need to work on your dog. Shaken, upset we left. Not One Apology, nothing. We. Walked to our car to check on Bonds condition , he threw up and was shakened, there were no open cuts around his neck or the rest of his body. He was able to calm down. From this maddening incident we went from a calm happy socialized dog to a reactive dog. We had to slowly introduce him to other dogs, no rushing forward, it has been a long training session. With work he is able to run again with his buddies again with no apprehension. And No More dog parks. Lessoned learned. This also applies to walks. If another dog starts barking we move to another part of the street. We have him sit and stay , with praise and stay in place, until then other dog leaves and he remains calm. Sorry for the long post , I know how traumatizing this feels.
im sure, Peggy will do well and all my best. Your husband did the right thing.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

So sorry for everyone whose poor dogs have been attacked! [emoji173]to your pups

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear that Peggy was attacked. I agree with the others that the owner should be reported. Most cities/counties have pretty strict laws about dangerous dogs. Hugs to Peggy and to you and your husband, too.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

First it is good that physically neither Peggy nor DH was injured. Second if your area has leash laws the offending party should be reported. Here is where I will disagree in some ways with most other people posting to say that a dog on leash is always very vulnerable because its choices are restricted by the leash. In that situation I would have dropped my leash so my dog could make its own effort to escape or to counter the attack, admittedly very hard to think to do and more so since there were two loose dogs. I also am not sure I think the other dogs can be characterized as dangerous though since neither of them inflicted damage that broke skin. I think the owner was a jerk since he had loose dogs in a public space and what he said to your DH was at the very least too much macho stupidity and really very mean spirited. He needs to obey your local leash laws especially since he admitted his dogs will take unfair advantage of the situation.

Please make sure that you take active measures to counter any psychological damage inflicted on Peggy and your DH asap.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I was going to suggest they maybe skip today’s walk, but my husband took Peggy out before I woke up today. She did fine. He took her to a park and let her sniff and explore and really do whatever she wanted. The only thing that spooked her was a white plastic bag drifting in the breeze. (Normal silly adolescent stuff.) He said she was otherwise happy and relaxed.

She will be seeing familiar dog friends and our dear trainer on Tuesday. I’m so grateful for our dog village, of which you all are very much a part.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy says, “Hey you. Yeah, you. I’m doing great.”










“Now make the hose dance, please.”


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Bondimom said:


> It as been awhile since I have posted here. But I do read the post. When reading your post on Peggy, my heart broke 😓. We had the same experience with Bond . We always went to our favourite dog park, great caring people and wonderful dogs. Bond had played with this group since he was a puppy. No issues, we all took care of our dogs, and took responsibility within the park keeping it clean and adding fresh water for our pups. He played with all of them and loved to run with them. Until one day , we arrived as usual ,same time hoping to meet up with our friends and his canine buddies. Two years we had formed great friendships. We had some new people and there was a beautiful golden lab running with his group of buddies, they stopped and looked at us as we unleashed Bond in the holding area.
> A separate fenced in area for leashing and leaving the park. My husband unleashed Bond at the entrance. The Lab and his buds approached the fence. There was no reaction from Bond, he was ready to play and run. That was when the Lab rushed Bond in the fenced in area and pounced on top of him along with two other dogs. We could hear our poor Bond whining yelping in pain , we could not get them off as it is a small containment area. I kicked at the Lab and others Off, Off get them off Now, My husband grabbed the Lab threw him off ,he goes after Bond again. Finally someone calls them off. The owner of the Lab had a shocked look on her face. I said to her you need to work on your dog. Shaken, upset we left. Not One Apology, nothing. We. Walked to our car to check on Bonds condition , he threw up and was shakened, there were no open cuts around his neck or the rest of his body. He was able to calm down. From this maddening incident we went from a calm happy socialized dog to a reactive dog. We had to slowly introduce him to other dogs, no rushing forward, it has been a long training session. With work he is able to run again with his buddies again with no apprehension. And No More dog parks. Lessoned learned. This also applies to walks. If another dog starts barking we move to another part of the street. We have him sit and stay , with praise and stay in place, until then other dog leaves and he remains calm. Sorry for the long post , I know how traumatizing this feels.
> im sure, Peggy will do well and all my best. Your husband did the right thing.


Thank you for popping in to share and commiserate. I’m so sorry this happened to Bond.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I’m sorry to hear this, that must have been scary. Good to see her looking happy!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy says, “Hey you. Yeah, you. I’m doing great.”
> 
> View attachment 475359
> 
> ...


She a resilient pup due to training and living in such a great home.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> View attachment 475359


Lol! She says "Please focus on the important things! We could be playing and you are pointing that dumb thing at me again!" Also I think she is going to start rocking the mustache look.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Ugggghhhh.
> 
> My husband was walking Peggy today, in a field at the edge of our little downtown, when he saw two dogo argentinos off leash. We’d been warned about these dogs before.
> 
> ...


Ugh, 1st I'm so happy Peggy is okay. No, your husband didn't cause this. The idiot who has 2 Dogos who are off leash & out of the handlers control is who caused it. If he has dogs that he can't recall he is an irresponsible jerk to have them off leash. 😡

I hope your husband reported the incident. Had that been some elderly person who actually freaked out... could turn much worse. It's owners like that guy who ruins walking in public with our dogs. Your hubby was brave & Peggy is lucky he acted fast. Hugs to Peggy


----------



## Bondimom (Jun 7, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Thank you for popping in to share and commiserate. I’m so sorry this happened to Bond.


Thank you kindly, So glad Peggy is doing great .🙂


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Lol! She says "Please focus on the important things! We could be playing and you are pointing that dumb thing at me again!" Also I think she is going to start rocking the mustache look.


Lol. I’m torn between embracing it and shaving it off while she’s sleeping.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I am so glad to hear the Peggy and your husband are doing fine. I have seen Dogos in action and those Dogos were not being very serious. Thank goodness for that little miracle. Be sure to give Peggy a once over massage to check for any swellings that may pop up. I am sorry you had to suffer through this.


----------



## JDagno (May 15, 2019)

Wow, what a scary experience! I'm so glad Peggy's not traumatized. I know I would be 😣


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

PeggythePoodle, I would be very interested in your trainer's assessment of this. I have a pretty good guess. Their size & capability, I'm guessing they didn't view her as a threat/challenge. The argument is still sound that the handler did not have control. Control means when I call a dog out (off of a target) then the dog ceases to move forward & stops pursuit of his target regardless of the dogs' feelings on the matter. It's not okay to have your pair of Dogos (breed/size really doesn't matter) on the loose, out there molesting, bullying, doing any form of harm to others (breaking the skin or not). If you don't have control of them when they saw Peggy & her human walking, then they should be on leash. When you handle big powerful dogs like, you KNOW if your dogs launch on someone they're not gonna be like, "hey man, you're dogs are coming at my dog... I'll just stand here & hope they don't kill her". Blaming the victim of your dog's attack (bloody or not) is a cheap excuse.


----------



## 5girls1guy&apoodle (Jun 12, 2016)

That’s horrible poor Peggy. I’m glad she’s ok and I’m glad your husband was able to protect her.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have shared many times how my DH fended off two pit bulls, with a previous dog. Don’t forget the human PTSD possibilities. Your husband was brave to reset to routine immediately, after such a frightening attack, from potential human and canine, oops lion killers... So glad your husband and dear Peggy are okay. That’s a lot. Hugs!


----------



## nikijack (Dec 8, 2020)

That's exactly what I did when Levi was attacked by an off leash mutt, kick at it. I did not connect, but wish I had.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Ugggghhhh.
> 
> My husband was walking Peggy today, in a field at the edge of our little downtown, when he saw two dogo argentinos off leash. We’d been warned about these dogs before.
> 
> ...


Oh just seeing this. I am so so sorry this happened. Glad everyone is ok. I have absolutely no patience for people having their dog off leash in public. I see no excuse or reason for it no matter how well behaved or friendly the dog is. At anytime you can encounter another and dogs are animals and you never know how one will react. It is one of the main reasons I have no longer been getting my walks in. Its totally disrespectful to others. I am glad Peggy and your husband are fine.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

PtP. Did you contact the authorities? Has anything happened? How is Peggy doing now? Is she completely back to normal, and your husband too? I hope you are all doing okay.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

I am so glad to hear Peggy and your DH are ok! I had a very similar incident that I think I may have shared here before. I am rarely here these days, but still get updates once in a while. So the attacking dogs in my horrible incident were American Bulldogs (very similar in style and build to Dogos) and we were on a rail trail very close to our house. I walked passed a house next to an orchard early morning with my two leashed dogs - a Pointer and a Dalmatians and the two Amercian Bulldogs came charging at us from their yard. What happened next was pure gut reaction - I don't recommend it and I am still traumatized by it but I gathered both leashes tightly behind me tucked both my large and strong dogs behind me, lifted my arms and loudly cursed and shouted at the approaching dogs. I acted like a completely unhinged lunatic. First it startled them. They stopped. Then they tried to creep closer, trying to avoid me (I was acting even more crazy and they did not want anything to do with me - they just wanted to get passed me and at my dogs). So they crept closer and I stomped and screamed and kicked up the gravel towards them. That startled them. Then I advanced towards them screaming actually charging at them (my two boys tugged behind me then). The older one of the two American Bulldogs had enough of this lunatic woman and ran back home. The younger male was still sizing me up and now the completely ineffectual owner appeared being roused by my non stop screaming and hollering. The woman made some feeble calls of "come" which the dog completely ignored and it was visibly emboldened by the owner's appearance. We kept this dance up for at least another 10 minutes - the owner incapable of catching the dog, me by now hoarse from screaming and my two boys tugged behind me and scared (but I knew at the same time if I let them go there would be a major fight). So this went on and on - the dog circling around me but keeping a distance and then a poor jogger came on the scene. The dog let off us and pursued the jogger - the woman screaming and cursing at the owner! It was a mess! I was able to move on - and get out of what the dog considers his territory (I felt terrible for the jogger, but she seemed to give the owner a piece of her mind) Unfortunately our car was in the other direction, so we had to pass the scene yet again. We walked 15 minutes in the other direction to calm down me talking to my dogs in a cheerful and upbeat tone and then 15 minutes back to the same spot and to our horror the scene was almost the same as half hour before, only now two guys on bikes also were involved because the out of control dog was now trying to attack them as well. In the fracas we made it passed all this mess and ran back to our car. To this day I regret that I did not exchange phone numbers with the other parties involved. The owners of these horrible dogs many years later finally moved or surrendered their dogs I don't exactly what happened, but the dogs are no longer there. I avoided the house for many years even though it is my closest walking trail near my house. In other words do yourself a favor and for the future you DO report it...you may be saving someone else's or someone's dogs life!


----------



## Pcarperrn (Feb 10, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Ugggghhhh.
> 
> My husband was walking Peggy today, in a field at the edge of our little downtown, when he saw two dogo argentinos off leash. We’d been warned about these dogs before.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moet (Feb 1, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Ugggghhhh.
> 
> My husband was walking Peggy today, in a field at the edge of our little downtown, when he saw two dogo argentinos off leash. We’d been warned about these dogs before.
> 
> ...


And what would have happened if those dogs had attacked a child. I would feel more comfortable if the dogs/owner were reported


----------



## 58Burst (Mar 12, 2021)

Reading this as I lay in bed with Sophie & Jake I’m glad to hear all is well , good night beautiful Peggy!


----------



## cate&clair (Aug 7, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Our friend has encountered this same owner before, luckily with just one of the dogs, but it was unleashed on a popular walking and biking trail. I agree something needs to be done.


I too am glad that your husband and Peggy are both okay. It could have turned out very differently. 

But if "something needs to be done" you must be the one to do it. The irresponsible dog owner who consistently allows his dogs off-leash in public places will do nothing differently. He relies on gentle souls like you and your husband to never speak up in any way that matters. If this same person ran stop signs on a regular basis and endangered his neighbors, someone would report him. What he's doing with his two big, aggressive dogs is not different. 

Off-leash dogs are illegal in nearly every town and municipality in the US. Because they pose a danger to everyone, not because they're obnoxious, or of a certain breed. Personal injury, car accidents, damage to property, and death of other people's pets are the results of irresponsible owners allowing their dogs to run off-leash.

So, if something needs to done, you must do it. File a complaint with your animal control office. You and any neighbor who has encountered these animals must do that. Being "nice about it" is not the way to go. 

Unless you want to encounter this idiot again. And that will surely happen.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Dianaleez said:


> Normie wants to walk with you from now on.


I would love to walk with you and Normie! I read your story about Normie catching robins without hurting them. Charlie the Poodle agrees with Normie. They are lovely toys and why won't silly people keep the gifts? Charlie leapt 4 feet straight up into the air and grabbed a flying Robin. Luckily he instantly responds to Leave It, and gently gave me the Robin. He was quite bewildered when I insisted on letting it fly away again

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Moni said:


> I am so glad to hear Peggy and your DH are ok! I had a very similar incident that I think I may have shared here before. I am rarely here these days, but still get updates once in a while. So the attacking dogs in my horrible incident were American Bulldogs (very similar in style and build to Dogos) and we were on a rail trail very close to our house. I walked passed a house next to an orchard early morning with my two leashed dogs - a Pointer and a Dalmatians and the two Amercian Bulldogs came charging at us from their yard. What happened next was pure gut reaction - I don't recommend it and I am still traumatized by it but I gathered both leashes tightly behind me tucked both my large and strong dogs behind me, lifted my arms and loudly cursed and shouted at the approaching dogs. I acted like a completely unhinged lunatic. First it startled them. They stopped. Then they tried to creep closer, trying to avoid me (I was acting even more crazy and they did not want anything to do with me - they just wanted to get passed me and at my dogs). So they crept closer and I stomped and screamed and kicked up the gravel towards them. That startled them. Then I advanced towards them screaming actually charging at them (my two boys tugged behind me then). The older one of the two American Bulldogs had enough of this lunatic woman and ran back home. The younger male was still sizing me up and now the completely ineffectual owner appeared being roused by my non stop screaming and hollering. The woman made some feeble calls of "come" which the dog completely ignored and it was visibly emboldened by the owner's appearance. We kept this dance up for at least another 10 minutes - the owner incapable of catching the dog, me by now hoarse from screaming and my two boys tugged behind me and scared (but I knew at the same time if I let them go there would be a major fight). So this went on and on - the dog circling around me but keeping a distance and then a poor jogger came on the scene. The dog let off us and pursued the jogger - the woman screaming and cursing at the owner! It was a mess! I was able to move on - and get out of what the dog considers his territory (I felt terrible for the jogger, but she seemed to give the owner a piece of her mind) Unfortunately our car was in the other direction, so we had to pass the scene yet again. We walked 15 minutes in the other direction to calm down me talking to my dogs in a cheerful and upbeat tone and then 15 minutes back to the same spot and to our horror the scene was almost the same as half hour before, only now two guys on bikes also were involved because the out of control dog was now trying to attack them as well. In the fracas we made it passed all this mess and ran back to our car. To this day I regret that I did not exchange phone numbers with the other parties involved. The owners of these horrible dogs many years later finally moved or surrendered their dogs I don't exactly what happened, but the dogs are no longer there. I avoided the house for many years even though it is my closest walking trail near my house. In other words do yourself a favor and for the future you DO report it...you may be saving someone else's or someone's dogs life!


You are absolutely right. All scary dog attacks launched from houses should be reported to police because a record is kept and often the police will go an issue a warning. My friend and I were walking our dogs together and a huge Rottweiler barreled out of a fenced yard with big signs warning Guard Dog, Danger. The 7 foot fence does not help when the gate is wide open. This dog had chased my friend several times already. Since the whole area has fenced yards, there was no place to retreat, and I was NOT going to turn my back on a beast that had already crossed a 2 lane public road, 2 sidewalks and had us pinned against a 7 foot chain link fence. It was snarling and trying to get at our dogs, my timid friend was hysterical and trying to hide her little dog behind her. I can summon a sergeant mayor's voice at will, and was roaring and bellowing at the dog, making myself big with arms raised, just like fending off a cougar attack. The stupid owner came out onto his 2nd floor balcony and bleated some useless stuff, dog ignored him. So I turned my wrath onto the owner with threats of police and screams of rage. It is not a residential area, so no help there. Finally a motorist with a big truck came by and managed to drive off the dog by charging it repeatedly with his truck. We made our escape. The dog is still there but the gate has never been left open again.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

hi PeggytheParti.

I just wanted to check in and see if you noticed any changes or reactivity after this awful incident.

I had a similar thing happen yesterday with just one aggressive bigger dog while at a park trying to do recall training on a long line. The dog came over from way across the field. It started as a sniff so I thought it would be OK but Beau got playful and when Beau did a paw pounce on the dogs side it snarled and growled and got on top of little Beau and in his face. I was scared to death he was going to bite but he didn’t. Maybe I moved in in time or maybe this was just a “strong” correction for Beau. The owner called his dog, Spider, and left the park.

Beau has had a lot of interaction and play with well behaved dogs and I’ve never seen one be this intense, fiercely showing teeth and such an attack on my baby. Beau seemed fine afterwards. I, of course, was traumatized. I’m so worried 😟


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A dog park where there are loose dogs is not an appropriate place to do recall training on a long line. I don't mean to be deeply critical but this was just a recipe for problems. Spider's owner seems to have been using the space as intended and it seems like you weren't. I think it is sort of sad that Spider ended up being the one to leave. I do certainly hope Beau is okay. If he shows signs of PTSD you will train against it using counter conditioning. Remember that dogs aren't babies and should be treated as what they are, dogs.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> A dog park where there are loose dogs is not an appropriate place to do recall training on a long line. I don't mean to be deeply critical but this was just a recipe for problems. Spider's owner seems to have been using the space as intended and it seems like you weren't. I think it is sort of sad that Spider ended up being the one to leave. I do certainly hope Beau is okay. If he shows signs of PTSD you will train against it using counter conditioning. Remember that dogs aren't babies and should be treated as what they are, dogs.


It sounds like this was a park, not a dog park.

@Apricot mini momma, Peggy is doing absolutely fine.  Just take some deep breaths—Beau relies on you to communicate to him that everything is okay—and resume his usual routine. If he can have some off-leash time with gentle, well-socialized dogs, that might be helpful as a “reset.”


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

lily cd re said:


> A dog park where there are loose dogs is not an appropriate place to do recall training on a long line. I don't mean to be deeply critical but this was just a recipe for problems. Spider's owner seems to have been using the space as intended and it seems like you weren't. I think it is sort of sad that Spider ended up being the one to leave. I do certainly hope Beau is okay. If he shows signs of PTSD you will train against it using counter conditioning. Remember that dogs aren't babies and should be treated as what they are, dogs.


Thank you for your concern, Beau does seem fine today. It was a park where leashes are required so the dog should not have been free.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> It sounds like this was a park, not a dog park.
> 
> @Apricot mini momma, Peggy is doing absolutely fine.  Just take some deep breaths—Beau relies on you to communicate to him that everything is okay—and resume his usual routine. If he can have some off-leash time with gentle, well-socialized dogs, that might be helpful as a “reset.”


Thank you and I’m so happy to hear Peggy blew off her bad interaction. It sounded much worse than what Beau went through. I guess it’s just “life” school for dogs.

Our 90 lb lab was attacked at a park once and he sort blew it off and I didn’t really worry about him afterwards. Maybe because he was bigger and older it just seemed different.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Apricot mini momma said:


> Thank you and I’m so happy to hear Peggy blew off her bad interaction. It sounded much worse than what Beau went through. I guess it’s just “life” school for dogs.
> 
> Our 90 lb lab was attacked at a park once and he sort blew it off and I didn’t really worry about him afterwards. Maybe because he was bigger and older it just seemed different.


Minis are fragile, so I understand your concern. One intentional pounce from a larger dog, even if not technically an attack, could have lasting consequences.

We were at the beach yesterday, and the off-leash dogs were _exhausting_. They were overwhelmingly the least well-behaved of the bunch, and the owners were totally tuned out. It’s hard to stay calm and project confidence to your pup when you’re constantly looking over your shoulder. We even had one run up to our front door the other day!! I let Peggy go because his owners couldn’t get him—_“I’m sorry! He’ll bite me if I grab him!!”_—and she ran with him all the way down the driveway and into the middle of the road. Oh my nerves. Every time she’d try to come back to me, he’d be right on her again.


----------

